# LED Headlights



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Whether your Gen2 has reflector or projector housings, neither of them are suitable for HID or LED installations. You'll need to upgrade your headlights otherwise you'll get very poor light output and you'll blind other drivers. The stock housing can't spread the light properly as they're made for halogen bulbs.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thread moved to correct sub-forum.


----------



## backchannel (Mar 10, 2017)

Why do you say the oem projector housings are not suitable? They cut off the beam properly.


----------



## Redline17 (Jul 21, 2017)

backchannel said:


> Why do you say the oem projector housings are not suitable? They cut off the beam properly.


They seem to work fine for me with LED bulbs.


----------



## LDForget (Jul 15, 2017)

mine are also pretty good with HID. ill take a picture. its certainly not a perfect cut off like morimoto projectors but its not awful either.


----------

